# LGB Gang Car



## Canyon City (May 1, 2016)

Hi, 
Here is the new Gang Car from LGB, built in is a digital decoder from ESU.

...


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Based on the size of the seated figure, what scale would you say it is?


----------



## Canyon City (May 1, 2016)

LGB Figure=1:22,5


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you add the figure or did it come with the car?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice sound effects.


----------



## Canyon City (May 1, 2016)

Yes, the figure is not included. I change it again, is too big for me.


----------



## Canyon City (May 1, 2016)

I take a figure from Just Plain Folk or Preiser.
In any case American style


----------



## Canyon City (May 1, 2016)

American Style


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought the figure was too big also, that's why I'm thinking the car is closer to 1/29.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Canyon City, did your car come with the ESU decoder or did you install it?


----------



## Canyon City (May 1, 2016)

Hi,
Yes, is from ESU
the same in Green,


----------

